# CFSAL website



## D-n-A (6 Jun 2005)

Been searching on google and on this site coulden't come up with the CFSAL site, wondering if any of you know what it is. Also, to get access to kitlists for courses do you need DIN access? I'm searching for a kitlist for my QL3 which starts in 2 weeks.


----------



## Blakey (6 Jun 2005)

If your going to WATC, look here.........
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31148/post-223167.html#msg223167


----------



## D-n-A (6 Jun 2005)

Uhh, Blakey, I'm going to CFSAL at CFB Borden, not Wainright or the WATC Det in Shilo.


----------



## Blakey (6 Jun 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Uhh, Blakey, I'm going to *CFSAL* at CFB Borden, not Wainright or the WATC Det in Shilo.


I forgot to take my pills thi morning...sorry.


----------



## someguyincanada (6 Jun 2005)

what trade are you going?


----------



## D-n-A (7 Jun 2005)

Cook, and in a few months I should be in the reg force as a armoured crewman.


----------



## Eowyn (7 Jun 2005)

The kit list should be in your joining instructions.  If not, ask you Ops WO or RSS WO for it.  The kit list is on the CFSAL DIN site.


----------



## Fusilier (7 Jun 2005)

Mike L, are you army, navy or airforce?

Here are the joining instructions (attached)


----------



## D-n-A (7 Jun 2005)

Eowyn, the kitlist didn't come in my joining instructions. And my cheif clerk looked around an coulden't find a kitlist, only thing he was able to get was the two documents Fusilier posted. Fusilier, I'm Army.


----------



## Fusilier (7 Jun 2005)

MikeL,

attached is the Male Army Kit List, see your joining instr for FS&S Trg Coy specific instr, example you may need cooks whites

have fun in Borden, enjoy the Huron Club  :blotto:


----------



## D-n-A (7 Jun 2005)

Fusilier, any chance you could copy an paste the kitlist in this thread or in a PM? The file won't open  work for me. As for the whites, I'll be issued those in Borden.


----------

